# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  "Todas las centrales nucleares deberían cerrarse"(Naoto Kan: ex primer ministro de Japón)

## termopar

Hay unas cuantas perlas en esta entrevista, en realidad, casi toda la entrevista invita a una profunda reflexión.




> *Naoto Kan: Todas las centrales nucleares deberían cerrarse*
> El exprimer ministro japonés, cinco años después del accidente de Fukushima, reniega de la energía atómica y critica a la empresa eléctrica que gestionaba la central
> 
> El Rainbow Warrior, buque insignia de Greenpeace, navega a una milla de la central de Fukushima cinco años después de la catástrofe nuclear. Un helicóptero y un barco de la guardia costera escoltan a la embarcación y controlan sus movimientos. No imaginan que en la cubierta, entre varios dirigentes de un organización ecologista que el Gobierno de Japón considera poco menos que un enemigo, se encuentra Naoto Kan (Ube, 1946), quien fue primer ministro del país el 11 de marzo de 2011. Antes de aquella mañana, Kan era un gran defensor de la energía nuclear. Hoy no tiene reparo en criticarla y señalar la negligencia de Tepco, la compañía eléctrica que gestionaba la central, en la gestión del accidente. *Ahí rebajaron el nivel de la tierra para aprovechar el mar. En parte, eso permitió que el tsunami arrasase la central*, comenta con parte de la tripulación señalando la instalación, que tardará 40 años más en desmantelarse.
> 
> Tepco y el Gobierno no se han responsabilizado lo suficiente de las víctimas y del desastre"
> Aquel día, un terremoto de magnitud 9 resquebrajó el fondo del Pacífico a unos 140 kilómetros de la costa noreste del país. El movimiento sísmico desembocó en un tsunami con olas de más de 15 metros y la muerte de unas 20.000 personas y 200.000 desalojados. Pero las olas provocaron también la mayor catástrofe nuclear después de Chernóbil en 1986. *Un lustro después, más de 70.000 japoneses siguen desplazados* en campos de barracones o viviendas provisionales a causa de los altos niveles radiación. Tepco y el Gobierno no se han responsabilizado lo suficiente del desastre y de las víctimas. Para dejar de pagar las compensaciones es necesario que la gente vuelva, pero los que tienen niños están asustados y no creen lo que les dicen, sostiene ya en uno de los camarotes durante una entrevista con EL PAÍS. El Gobierno japonés mantiene cerrada un área de un radio de 20 kilómetros y no hay una fecha de regreso clara para volver a habitar decenas de pueblos abandonados cercanos a la central como Namie, Iitate o Tomioka.
> 
> La Fiscalía imputó la semana pasada a tres altos directivos de Tepco y la compañía sigue pagando indemnizaciones a todos los desplazados (llevan ya unos *50.000 millones de euros*) hasta que regresen a casa. Y eso será cuando termine un largo proceso de descontaminación en el que la radiación no supere los 23 microsieverts/hora, una cifra todavía lejos de los actuales registros. Pese a todo, la catástrofe pudo haber sido mucho peor, recuerda Kan. Durante dos días pensó que tendría que evacuar Tokio. *Antes del 11 de marzo creía que Japón nunca pasaría por algo como lo de Chernóbil y ponía todos mis esfuerzos en vender las bondades de las centrales nucleares japonesas a otros países. Después de todo aquello tomé conciencia de que la mitad del país, alrededor de 50 millones de personas, podrían haber sido evacuadas de sus hogares. Es algo que solo sucede en situaciones de emergencia como las grandes guerras. Ahora pienso que todas las centrales nucleares deberían cerrarse y haré todo lo que sea útil para eso suceda*.
> ...


Referencia: http://internacional.elpais.com/inte...40_844245.html

----------


## Jonasino

Refranero popular: "Lo dijo Blas, punto redondo"




> Diez preguntas y respuestas cinco años después de Fukushima





> Viernes, 11 Marzo 2016 
>     Última actualización: Viernes, 11 Marzo 2016 
> 
> Foro Nuclear da respuesta a diez preguntas sobre la energía nuclear en el mundo, en España y en Japón, cinco años después de Fukushima
> 
> Preguntas y respuestas
> 1.- ¿Cuál es la situación de la energía nuclear en el mundo?
> 
> Los retos energéticos y ambientales y la necesidad de garantizar el suministro energético de las naciones motivan su apuesta por la energía nuclear, bien con la construcción de nuevos reactores, que se sumarán a los que ya están en funcionamiento, bien con su operación a largo plazo, o con la incorporación de la energía nuclear en su estrategia energética, como es el caso de Polonia o Emiratos Árabes Unidos.
> ...


Fuente: http://www.foronuclear.org/es/notici...s-de-fukushima

----------

Asteriom (11-mar-2016)

----------


## HUESITO

Algo tan simple como....."La energia no se destruye, se transforma..."
Si los seres humanos, fuéramos lo suficientemente inteligentes como para aprovechar toda la energia que nos rodea.....

En fin, siempre tendremos las dos caras de la moneda, la cara y el reverso, lo positivo y lo negativo...
Un saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Si Japón pretende dar ejemplo y cumplir con el famoso protocolo que se firmó en su país, necesita la energía nuclear. Y Naoto Kan, y todo el mundo, lo sabe. 

Las únicas dos fuentes renovables estables que hoy en día pueden sustituir a la energía nuclear o los combustibles fósiles son la hidráulica y la geotermia. En Japón no hay grandes ríos, así que la hidráulica tiene poco potencial allí. Y la geotermia no sé hasta qué punto puede ser aprovechable en Japón. La solar y la eólica, pan para hoy y hambre para mañana. Mientras no sean más eficientes y se inventen unas pilas gigantes para almacenar esa energía, de poco sirven. Aquellos que dicen que las energías renovables pueden suplir a las energías convencionales, me gustaría saber cómo pretenden mantener el suministro eléctrico, mantener estable la red, cómo piensan evitar los armónicos, potencias reactivas, que haya picos o valles de tensión en función de la producción, sobrecargas en unas líneas y caídas de tensión en otras... más aún en un país como Japón, con una demanda de energía eléctrica enorme y con un sistema eléctrico que trabaja a dos frecuencias diferentes según la zona del país para terminar de complicar la ecuación.




> “Japón no necesita en absoluto la energía nuclear. *Hemos sobrevivido estos cinco años sin ningún apagón”*


Vaya, pues en algunas ciudades japonesas, sobre todo en Tokio, parece que no piensan lo mismo que el ex primer ministro Naoto Kan. Han sufrido apagones continuamente por la falta de energía, y los primeros meses después de la catástrofe, la electricidad era racionada por el gobierno, los transportes públicos tenían graves problemas con lo que eso supone para una urbe como Tokio, y las industrias aún más.

En lo que sí estoy de acuerdo es que la central no estaba bien construida, o mejor dicho, mal protegida frente a tsunamis, porque el terremoto sí que lo soportó y los reactores se _scramearon_ perfectamente. Es evidente que TEPCO infravaloró el riesgo de tsunamis en el emplazamiento de Fukushima. Situar una central nuclear en la costa este de la isla de Honshū, sobre una de las zonas sísmicas más activas del mundo, propensa a que se produzcan tsunamis de gran poder destructivo sin una protección adecuada fue un grave error, como por desgracia se pudo comprobar.

----------

Asterion (11-mar-2016),pablovelasco (11-mar-2016),Varanya (22-mar-2016)

----------


## pablovelasco

Totalmente deacuerdo, con el añadido F.Lázaro, de que el coste de las renovables citadas (eólica y sobre todo solar) es superior a la nuclear.

----------


## termopar

No esperaba menos, se me ocurren muchas respuestas a sus contestaciones, pero lo dejaré en las dos principales, inconsciencia e insensibilidad.
 Sigan informándose de lo que supuso fukushima:

http://rtve.es/v/3520858

Dos apuntes:

- *Económicamente*, Fukushima ha sido un desastre económico. Ustedes no tienen "ni idea" de lo que ha costado y lo que va a costar, así que no me digan que la energía nuclear es barata de nuevo, que me parto de risa. Y cada diez años un nuevo desastre, quieren refranes? los tengo a cascoporro: 
            "El hombre es el único animal que tropieza dos veces en la misma piedra"
            "El hombre bestia en lo claro yerra"
            "De hombres es errar, y de burros rebuznar."
            "Por sostener el error, se cae en otro mayor."

- *Socialmente*, es un drama. Cientos de miles de desplazados después de cinco años aun viviendo en barracas, dejando sus propiedades, recuerdos y que nunca más podrán recoger y los que podrían haber sido. Paradójicamente, un error en una de las compuertas de las piscinas de almacenamiento, fue lo que evito que no explosionara por completo la Central y tuvieran que desplazarse y exponerse a la radiación a 50 millones de personas. Ni una guerra mundial, si esa compuerta hubiese funcionado correctamente. 

Y a eso estamos expuestos con la energía nuclear. Y de nuevo se dirá, hemos aprendido de nuestros errores, ahora las centrales nucleares son más seguras que nunca, y bla bla bla. Ahí tienen los refranes de nuevo.

----------


## Jonasino

Vivan los videntes.......




> Ikata 3 funciona a plena potencia
> 
> La unidad 3 de la central nuclear japonesa de Ikata ha alcanzado el 100% de su capacidad operativa, según la empresa propietaria Shikoku Electric Power, convirtiéndose así en el quinto reactor japonés que reanuda su operación.
> 
> Al igual que se hiciera con los demás reactores japoneses tras el accidente de Fukushima Daiichi en marzo de 2011, el reactor de agua a presión de 846 MWe de Ikata 3 fue desactivado para someterse una inspección periódica. En agosto de 2016 Shikoku comenzó el proceso de reiniciación, alcanzando su criticidad el día 13. El día 15 reanudó la generación eléctrica y desde entonces su producción ha ido aumentando gradualmente.
> 
> Éste es el quinto reactor japonés que reanuda su operación bajo las nuevas medidas de seguridad introducidas en Japón tras Fukushima. En agosto de 2015 se reinició el primer reactor, la unidad 1 de la central nuclear de Sendai perteneciente a Kyushu Electric Power Company. Le siguió Sendai 2 en octubre de ese año. Las unidades 3 y 4 de Takahama, de Kansai Electric Power Company, retomó su operación en enero de 2016.
> 
> En la actualidad hay 20 reactores más en proceso de reinicio. La prioridad de este proceso es reactivar primero los más necesarios, en las localidades y prefecturas más favorables al reinicio.


Fuente: http://www.foronuclear.org/es/newsle...encia-completa

----------


## termopar

Vidente? Desde cuándo un tiempo condicional ("deberían") expresa un tiempo futuro ("deberán"). Así es fácil entender la falta de comprensión que usted demuestra en muchas ocasiones. Qué tal si empezamos con la gramática, aquí se muestra un deseo en condicional, dando una recomendación, no es la bruja lola.

----------


## termopar

De todas formas, para una apertura....he aquí un informe sobre los cierres y la situación del sector nuclear en Japón a mitad de marzo de 2016: 

6 reactores cerrados en el ultimo año
36 reactores parados a largo plazo
10 reactores de fukushima cerrados evidentemente
y 2 reactores parados y cerrados por la justicia nipona.




> *Permanent Closure of Japanese Reactor Ikata-1*
> Saturday 26 March 2016
> 
> 
> On 25 March 2016, the Shikoku Electric Power Company took the decision to permanently shut down the Ikata-1 nuclear reactor. Since April 2015, six reactors in Japan have now been announced for retirement. The 566 MW unit, which began operation in 1977, had been shut down since September 2011. The utility has been assessing the financial implications of upgrading the reactor including the installation of fireproofing power cabling, with total costs estimated at approximately 200 billion yen ($1.77 billion). The conclusion reached was that with a relatively small output capacity and up to four years required to complete the work, the remaining operational life of the reactor would not generate sufficient income to justify the investment. The decision reverses Shikokus earlier position of planning for the restart of Ikata-1.
> The closure of Ikata further highlights the challenges for Japanese nuclear utilities to attain the Government target of supplying 20-22 percent of the nations electricity by 2030.
> 
> The decision on Ikata-1 leaves 36 reactors (including the Monju fast breeder reactor that has been shut down since 1995) in Japan in Long Term Outage (LTO), since none of these have generated electricity during 2014-2016. WNISR considers that the 10 Fukushima units are shut down and will never restart. The Sendai-1 and -2 reactors remain the only operating nuclear plants in Japan, following the closure of Takahama-3 and -4 due to a court injunction issued by the Otsu district court in Shiga prefecture on 9 March 2016.


Referencia: http://www.worldnuclearreport.org/Pe...r-Ikata-1.html

Sin embargo el ser humano es el único que puede tropezar 2 y más veces sobre la misma piedra. Resulta que el accidente de Fukushima dejó unos gastos de descontaminación y desmantelamiento que por supuesto no se responsabiliza la industria nuclear sino el estado japonés (50.000 millones de euros, aprox. como el rescate que solicitó España a Europa)), y vuelven a permitir la reapertura, ....y claro, esta vez no volverá a ocurrir, ya dejará de haber terremotos, tsunamis, volcanes, nada. Todo ha sido una simple casualidad.

----------

